# My son got me 50 lbs bag of red onions for fathers day.  Any suggestions ?



## larry_stewart (Jun 16, 2017)

My family always says Im the most difficult person to buy a gift for.   I don't believe that.  Im a simple person with many hobbies.  Anyway, the other day my son and I were at a local farmers market where we saw large bags of veggies ( onions, potatoes, corn ....).  So, I mentioned to him that I'd love to get one of those big bags of Onions.  

So, to my surprise, he presented me with this as a gift for fathers day.  

Now, I have to figure out what to do with so many onions.

Any suggestions ??


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2017)

MMM, pickled Red Onions! multiple jars and they keep beautifully.
Also, I freeze Onions that I've chopped too many of.


----------



## medtran49 (Jun 16, 2017)

Big batch of French onion soup and freeze.  Caramelized and freeze in portions.  Our onion and garlic sauce and spinach pasta.  Onion tart with herbed crust.  Those are just off top of my head, will have to think about it for any more.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 16, 2017)

What were you thinking you'd do with them when you said you wanted them?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 16, 2017)

I just thought it was cool to buy so many onions at once, didn't quite think ahead.
I did the same thing a few years ago with corn.  I bought a bag of 55 ears of corn, not really thinking ahead of what to do with them.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2017)

Slice them thin on a mandolin, and stuff them into a crockpot. Plug in the crockpot **OUTDOORS* and let it rip till you have caramelized onions. As I recall it took about 14 hrs.
*the smell in the house is too much to take after several hours.


----------



## blissful (Jun 16, 2017)

Chopped frozen onions are fabulous. No muss no fuss, 1 cups of onions, right out of the freezer.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 16, 2017)

That's what I'd do, chop and freeze them in one or two cup portions.


----------



## Addie (Jun 16, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> That's what I'd do, chop and freeze them in one or two cup portions.



And that is what I did with two huge Bermuda onions. Each packet is just enough for one person. Saute them for a hamburger, hot dogs, etc.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 16, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> So, to my surprise, he presented me with this as a gift for fathers day.
> 
> Now, I have to figure out what to do with so many onions.
> 
> Any suggestions ??



Just wanted to say, that unlike some kids, he paid attention..you're a lucky man Larry!


----------



## blissful (Jun 16, 2017)

If you use red onions for salads, the pickled onions are a great idea. If you need them to look like perfect little square chops, then hand chopping is most appropriate before freezing. For cooking diced onions, peeling them and letting the food processor do most of the work, and they won't be perfect squares but that won't matter, then freezing them. I've done 30 or so lbs, but not 50, that's quite a lot to deal with.

I have about 20 lbs of cooking onions that are looking at me, from the bag in the kitchen, from the garden last year, begging me to chop them and freeze them. I may get to it yet.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Slice them thin on a mandolin, and stuff them into a crockpot. Plug in the crockpot **OUTDOORS* and let it rip till you have caramelized onions. As I recall it took about 14 hrs.
> *the smell in the house is too much to take after several hours.


I was going to suggest Bolas's onion goop, but you beat me to it.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 17, 2017)

Do you have a dehydrator? I haven't tried dehydrating them yet myself, but I plan to. You can make your own onion powder. From what I have read, dehydrating onions is best done outdoors due to the smell.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2017)

Freezing some like other members said is a great option.  I freeze mine in ziplock bags for easy use and storage. The flattened packets take up little room.  I also love making sweet curry onions with any extra onions I have. White and red both work well.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2017)

My curry onion pickle
1 cup white grape vinegar
1 cup water
1 t of sea salt
1 to 2 tsps of curry powder or paste ( to taste really)
half a cup of light brown sugar. Use a bit less if you prefer white sugar. 
Chop onions and simmer barely covered in water till soft. Bring the rest of you ingredients to a gentle boil in another pot. Pack drained onion into jars and pour over pickle liquid while hot. Refridgerate till needed.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 17, 2017)

These onions last for months in the fridge. You can also use chopped fresh chillies and a dash of paprika instead of curry for something a bit different. If using regular glass jars just turn upside down till they cool. It sucks the seal back in. Delicious with all grilled meats and on sandwiches and grilled cheese anything.


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 17, 2017)

Red Onion Ideas:  

1)  I agree on the frozen packets for smoked salmon, salads, etcetra ..

2)  French Onion Soup .. 

3)  Kebabs on skewers ( need sliced in thick wedges ) 

4)  Tartare ( Beef tenderloin or Salmon ) 

5)  Lentils ..

6)  A tagine ( Moroccan ) or  Tajine ( Berber)  which is a conical ceramic earthenware that  you place in oven with Lamb, Chicken or Fish ..

7 )  Couscous .. 

8)  Roasts ..   

9)   Stuffing ..   

Just run under cold wáter before slicing or mincing or dicing to aide against teary eyes !! 

Have a lovely father´s  Day too and nice weekend.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 17, 2017)

Whole roasted onions make a great side dish on their own. Just peel, slice off the top, and put them in a baking dish. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle liberally with salt. Pop them in a 400F oven for 45-60 minutes, depending on the size of the onions. They turn sweet and tender.

I'd probably also think about making a big pot of French onion soup and inviting the neighbors.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 17, 2017)

100 pounds of liver? 

CD


----------



## blissful (Jun 17, 2017)

caseydog said:


> 100 pounds of liver?
> 
> CD



ha ha hahahahahahaha, that is so funny, it just needs 100 lbs of bacon to round it out.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 17, 2017)

Frozen onions (red, white, yellow, it doesn't matter) are good for putting into something like a soup or a stew. We used to cut them into medium sized squares for our soup we made for the homeless. 

They thaw a little mushy and transparent so are not best for raw uses like salads.

At least that is my experience anyway.

If you have a cool dry place (where rodents can't get in) you can keep them for a long time.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 17, 2017)

LPBeier said:


> They thaw a little mushy and transparent so are not best for raw uses like salads.
> 
> At least that is my experience anyway.



My experience. Onions do NOT freeze well (when thawed). Bell peppers of all colors freeze and thaw well (kabobs).


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 17, 2017)

Luckily, with so many onions, Ill probably try most of the above.
Ive frozen in the past for soups and stuff
Ive made caramelized onions in the past, but never really thought of freezing them, since I just made enough for what I needed at the time.
The Pickled red onions sounds really good.  ill definitely give that a go.
Also, dehydrating them and making onion powder Ive never tried either.  curious to see how that goes.
Definitely onion soup will be on next weeks menu

Also gonna test out the root cellar and see how it does in the summer.  Did great during the winter with potatoes and onions ( kept from freezing).  Ill experiment with these store bought onions ( just a few) to see how they hold up.

Love onions on the grill
Never whole roasted, but Ill give that a go too.

Oh did I mention that I have about 300 onions in the garden as well.  Probably won't be pickable for another month or so.  Good thing I like onions.

Thanks everyone,

Keep them coming.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 18, 2017)

Maybe you just liked the thought of the large bag for all the onions you had at home...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 18, 2017)

One can never have too many onions.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 18, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe you just liked the thought of the large bag for all the onions you had at home...



Believe it or not, that didn't even cross my mind, but what a great idea!!, Thanks.



Snip 13 said:


> One can never have too many onions.


That is something I will find out this year, but thats a good thing.  Forcing me to be creative.  My problem is the company I get the onions from ( who are very reliable and sell good quality), only sell the onions in sets of 60.  No mixing and matching, so for each variety I want, thats another 60 onions to plant.  I obviously got 5 varieties, which brings me up to 300.  None of my friends start their garden as early as i do, so although I intend to share them with others, Im kinda forced to plant them all myself, which I don't mind at all.  And thats what puts me in the dilemma I am in now.  Onions up to my neck!!!.


----------



## Addie (Jun 18, 2017)

Onions up to your neck? Oh you lucky guy. I want to plant a large plot of garlic. Caramel onions with a whole globe of sliced garlic.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Jun 18, 2017)

Easy way to make caramelized onion.  1.  Crock pot 2.  crock pot liner (a must)3.  Cut up onions and put in pot 4.  Move pot outside ( ask me how I know this) 5.  Low all day.  portion into ice cube tray and freeze.


Second thing - panty hose.  onion in, tie knot, onion in, tie knot. hang up in pantry and cut off when you want.  they last for a long time that way.


----------



## blissful (Jun 18, 2017)

Instead of buying sets of onions, you can, if you like, buy fresh seed (must be only in first year or it won't germinate), fill a flat with dirt, sprinkle the seeds in February, water, and you'll have about half of them germinate. They will be ready for planting the end of May. I plant about 300 seeds per flat, end up getting about 175 onion seedlings.

Garlic, plant it in October/November, harvest in July, if you live in a place that has cold winters.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 19, 2017)

medtran49 said:


> Big batch of French onion soup and freeze...



Maybe it just me, but freezing french onion soup did not work for me. When defrosted the onions were slimy.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 20, 2017)

larry_stewart said:


> My family always says Im the most difficult person to buy a gift for.   I don't believe that.  Im a simple person with many hobbies.  Anyway, the other day my son and I were at a local farmers market where we saw large bags of veggies ( onions, potatoes, corn ....).  So, I mentioned to him that I'd love to get one of those big bags of Onions.
> 
> So, to my surprise, he presented me with this as a gift for fathers day.
> 
> ...


Throwing them at him?

Seriously they can be peeled, choped o sliced and frozen. Onion soup to freeze in manageable portions. Onion sauce for pouring on veg, to eat with a roast with a roast. If your weather conditions are suitable you could store them by putting them in an old pair of tights (panty-hose) with a knot between each onion so they don't touch each other and hang them in the garage or garden shed for keeping - just cut one off below the knot above when you need it.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 20, 2017)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Kayelle  View Post
Slice them thin on a mandolin, and stuff them into a crockpot. Plug in the crockpot *OUTDOORS and let it rip till you have caramelized onions. As I recall it took about 14 hrs.
*the smell in the house is too much to take after several hours.




taxlady said:


> I was going to suggest Bolas's onion goop, but you beat me to it.




+1 and +2

Last year I caramelized 70 pounds of sweet onions and it was the best garden experiment I have ever accomplished.  I was able to get 10 pounds of shredded onions in a 6  quart crock pot at a time.  Add a bit of butter, and cook for about 10 hours.  I did this in the house and loved it.  Now next time I will move the dehydrating garlic outdoors......

I planted 600 onions plants this year so I can make more to freeze.

Here's my onion bed today..


----------

